# C'est koa exactement appletalk? Faut il l'activer?



## tib51 (27 Juin 2002)

Bonjour, ça fait un certain temps que je suis sous mac et pourtant je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est ce fameux appletalk... Pour l'instant je l'ai désactivé mais dans quel cas faut il l'activer?
Merci
Titi51


----------



## PowerBookophile (27 Juin 2002)

Je ne suis pas forcément un grand spécialiste, mais pour moi, AppleTalk est le mode de fonctionnement de réseau. Pour un ordinateur seul perdu au milieu d'un bureau, AppleTalk est à mon avis inutile. Donc, on peut le désactiver. Par contre, lorsque l'on a plusieurs machines, on peut les faire communiquer en réseau via AppleTalk. Ceci soit avec un réseau local (le LocalTalk que l'on utilisait en branchant des boitiers sur le port imprimante Din-8) ou bien en reliant les ordinateurs via ethernet par l'intermédiaire d'un hub. En ce qui me concerne, je me sers d'AppleTalk tous les jours afin de relier mes ordinateurs entre eux et par exemple de pouvoir partager mes imprimantes entre tous les ordinateurs. Par contre, je désactive Appletalk sur mon portable lorsque je ne suis pas connecté au réseau, car Mac OS 9 et peut-être X vérifie à intervals réguliers la présence du réseau ce qui consomme de l'énergie pour rien. N'étant pas un expert, je ne connais pas trop la différence d'avec TCP/IP à part que TCP/IP permet aussi d'accéder à Internet.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

perso, j'ai AppleTalk activé sur mes deux machines et mon HD de portable sous 9 apparait sur le bureau de l'iMac sous X (beaucoup plus stable) et je me sers d'AppleTalk (via Airport acheminant aussi le net) pour les transferts.

C'est extrémement pratique pour se passer des fichiers d'une machine à une autre (mais faut pas être pressé pour les gros fichiers)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






à noter que mon portable est souvent sur le secteur donc je ne me préoccupe pas de la consommation électrique.


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2002)

Appletalk est un protocole de réseau en général local. Donc, ça peut te servir :
1) pour connecter 2 ou plusieurs macs entre eux : chacun peut être vu comme serveur par les autres ;
2) pour accéder à une imprimante réseau.

Appletalk peut fonctionner :
- sur le vieux câblage d'apple qui se branchent sur le port "imprimante" des vieux mac (y compris les premiers powermacs) par l'intermédiaire de petits boitiers (on parle alors de réseau "localtalk") ;
- ou sur câblage ethernet (on parle alors de réseau "ethertalk").

Le protocole Appltalk peut être installé sous windows NT (c'est livré avec, mais les admins system n'ont pas forcément envie de l'installer) ce qui te permet de partager aussi des fichiers avec des PC.

En pratique, depuis quelques années, Apple privilégie TCP/IP, plus rapide, plus standard, à peine plus compliqué.

Donc Appletalk est surtout intéressant pour communiquer entre vieux macs.

Sur les portables, effectivement, désactiver appletalk permet d'allonger sensiblement la durée d'autonomie.


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Luc G:
*Appletalk peut fonctionner :
- sur le vieux câblage d'apple qui se branchent sur le port "imprimante" des vieux mac (y compris les premiers powermacs) par l'intermédiaire de petits boitiers (on parle alors de réseau "localtalk") ;
- ou sur câblage ethernet (on parle alors de réseau "ethertalk").

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et via airport


----------



## scalyskink (28 Juin 2002)

Si tu n'utilises pas de réseau local tu peux le laisser désactiver.


----------



## Zitoune (28 Juin 2002)

Oui, enfin ça dépend aussi de ton imprimante : une LaserWriter besoin qu'AppleTalk soit activé !


----------



## Luc G (28 Juin 2002)

et même sous tokenring (réseau d'ibm, ça existe encore ?), c'était tokentalk.

Et avec appleremoteaccess, on pouvait jouer en prime à travers le téléphone.

le gros intérêt d'appletalk, c'était (et ça reste) la simplicité : pas d'adresse ésotérique à rentrer, tu vois directement les machines disponibles sur le réseau, ça marche pareil quel que soit la solution physique dessous.

par contre, c'est plus lent que TCP/IP.


----------

